# Playing Through My Computer



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never done this and have no idea how this is done with a regular electric guitar. Would one of your more tech savvy members be able to walk me through the process, please?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I would be happy to help. Can you let us know what equipment you have, please?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lots of ways you can do this.
the simplest i suppose would be to use a usb interface, running an amp simulator software-
i use a mixer/fancy soundcard combo.
soundcard has xlr inputs, as well as rca inputs-
so i can use mics, and/or a pod, and/or amp sim like guitar rig.
but i like to have an all in one solution,
wether im micing a single acoustic, a full band, or going direct with electrics,
im just selecting channels on the mixer.
you could run a cable from a pod into a normal soundcard as well-

however there is no need to get that involved.
if you have an amp with a line out-
run it into the line in on your soundcard,
1/4" to 1/8" adapters are available at the dollar store.

those fender mustang amps can plug in via usb,
as can any number of products.

theres a bunch of ways to do this, but it really comes down to your present hardware,
and what you are able and willing to upgrade.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> I would be happy to help. Can you let us know what equipment you have, please?


Thanks for your willingness to help, Ron. At present, I have my guitar, a Digitech RP-255 effects unit and an amp.



fraser said:


> lots of ways you can do this.
> the simplest i suppose would be to use a usb interface, running an amp simulator software-
> i use a mixer/fancy soundcard combo.
> soundcard has xlr inputs, as well as rca inputs-
> ...


I'm not so interested in recording, but playing. I did a google search after I started this thread and got a little more information and one of the problems mentioned was that there can be a delay with some setups. I want to go with a simple set up but I don't want any noticeable delay. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you just want to play with music on your computer, I suggest looking into the Palmer Pocket Amp. No delay or anything. I plug my guitar into it. Plug the pocket amp into my laptop's headphone jack, plug my headphones into the pocket amp. I love it for jamming with songs or backing track I have on the laptop. Check out the diagram below, you don't need to plug it in a mixing console or amp and replace the iPod in the diagram with your computer/laptop.











Here is a link to a review by Guitar World:

http://www.guitarworld.com/review-palmer-pocket-amp


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Your RP255 is also a USB Audio interface. You can use it to connect your guitar and your PC.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm definitely not an expert on this, but my understanding is that most of the audio interfaces have a headphone port that you can plug your headphones into to remove the delay issue completely, rather than plugging them into the PC. Then again that doesn't solve the issue if you're listening through the PC's speakers. 

By the same token, I'm not sure how long the delay latency is when listening through the PC. I suspect, but stress that I have no personal knowledge, that like many things on teh interwebs it is possibly exaggerated. 

Neil


----------



## jtienhaara (Dec 4, 2013)

Steadfastly why do you want to play "through your computer", and you are worried about latency, yet you say you don't want to record? Are you looking to use plugins as guitar FX? Or what's the end goal?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

jtienhaara said:


> Steadfastly why do you want to play "through your computer", and you are worried about latency, yet you say you don't want to record? Are you looking to use plugins as guitar FX? Or what's the end goal?


What he said. Why not just monitor through hp jack on rp255?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I use a Focusrite 2i2 into the computer, and plug my headphones in. There is zero lag, what I play is what I hear. I don't know if you *have to have* recording software up and running at the same time, I do with Reaper. And, the Focusrite unit wants to use its own audio driver, which is in the install package - and turns itself on and off when you plug in/unplug the unit, or you can turn it on manually but it still turns itself off when you exit the Focusrite.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jtienhaara said:


> Steadfastly why do you want to play "through your computer", and you are worried about latency, yet you say you don't want to record? Are you looking to use plugins as guitar FX? Or what's the end goal?


I want to try something I haven't done before. I also think with all the great software out there the possibilities are endless. I'm sure I would probably end up recording something later on but I'm not interested in that at the moment.

- - - Updated - - -



gtrguy said:


> Your RP255 is also a USB Audio interface. You can use it to connect your guitar and your PC.


I never even thought about it. Thanks, I will give it a whirl.


----------

